# LCD Monitor



## hariharan (Aug 11, 2006)

My choice for a new monitor is Samsung 17" TFT model. There are two models in the TFT Series from samsung and they are Samsung SyncMaster 713N and the Samsung SyncMaster 740N. What is the difference between the two?


----------



## Ishan (Aug 11, 2006)

Hey! i didnt find samsung syn master 713N any where in the site

*www.samsung.com/Products/Monitor/LCD_Analog/LS17HAAKBXAA.asp?page=Specifications
see this for 740N


----------



## shaunak (Aug 11, 2006)

713 is older and hence removed from their site. youll still find it with the dealers. 
As the price difference between the two is very less idd suggest you go for the 740 as its better at displaying fast moving immages.


----------



## Ishan (Aug 11, 2006)

Ok..so if its older and removed from the site..u shouldnt buy that..but should go with 740 N only..if u have too choose bw these two


----------



## shashank4u (Aug 11, 2006)

go for philips model tested by digit in previous issues.
at around 11 k .


----------



## hariharan (Aug 17, 2006)

shashank4u said:
			
		

> go for philips model tested by digit in previous issues.
> at around 11 k .


 could u plz tell me the exact philips model.


----------



## arunks (Aug 17, 2006)

its 9999 i think


----------



## nil_3 (Aug 18, 2006)

In Samsung LCD 17" category, the best one is 770P but it is not available in India(at least at the time of my purchase one month ago). So I have to go for 740N. Working superb so far as LCD TFT is concerned.

I think these multi-national companies use our country for sell of their old stock. You will not find a new/latest product here.


----------



## JGuru (Aug 18, 2006)

You can buy either SamSung or ViewSonic LCD monitor. SamSung's SyncMaster 770P is the best one.

*When you are buying a LCD monitor look for these things*:

 * response time should be 6 ms ( not higher than that)
 * Viewing angle. Unlike the CRT , the LCD monitors can't be viewed in every angle!!
  When viewed beyond a certain angle, the Image appears dull, distorted!!
 So look for greater viewing angle
 * Also check for dead-pixels , stuck pixel. 

    stuck pixel - a dot whose color won't change
    dead pixel - a pixel always appear black


----------



## Apollo (Aug 18, 2006)

My friend's waiting for the Syncmaster 770P.  You should definitely go for that one, as far as buying a Samsung LCD monitor is concerned.  Plus, nowadays the price differences between the various monitor do not tend to be that high... so even if you buy it a bit late, make sure you buy the best one that there is(within your budget).


----------



## PCWORM (Aug 18, 2006)

Also look for acer models...


----------



## hariharan (Aug 18, 2006)

thanks lot could anybody tell me how long would it approximately take for the Samsung 770P to arrive in India?


----------



## JGuru (Aug 18, 2006)

@Hariharan, just *call this SamSung number 3030 8282 for any queries* , from anywhere
in India.


----------



## hariharan (Aug 18, 2006)

thanks a lot for the ph no JGuru


----------



## Alfansey06 (Aug 19, 2006)

i found the link for : LCD Vs CRT

*www.viewsonic.com/monitoruniversity/lcd.htm


----------

